# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Patrimonio netto srl negativo

## tommy72

Buongiorno a tutti ... per semplificare ...una srl chiude con una perdita di 40.000 ... il capitale sociale è 50.000, vi è una riserva copertura perdite pari ad euro 136.000, perdite esercizi precedenti riportate pari a 156.000 ... patrimonio netto dunque negativo ad euro 10.000 ... come ci si comporta? ... si raffronta a monte la perdita dunque sopra il terzo del capitale e si fanno dei ragionamenti? oppure si confronta la residuale copertura dei 10.000 sui 50.000? ... a mio parere nell'approvazione bilancio si farà menzione alla massima attenzione alla perdita (tra il resto motivata da eventi non correnti ...) ma non ravvedo urgenze di reintegro capitale ... ?!? attendo indicazioni e consigli operativi! grazie!  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Roberto72

Si va dal notaio per azzerare il c.s. e contestuale ricostituzione, oppure la si mette in liquidazione (da notaio o con procedura semplificata).
La prosecuzione dell'attività ordinaria con p.n. negativo espone personalmente l'amministratore.
Per essere più precisi l'amministratore avrebbe dovuto convocare l'assemblea appena avesse avuto sentore che il p.n. diventava negativo e non attendere l'approvazione del bilancio.

----------


## tommy72

... beh .... comunque il patrimonio netto è negativo ma in maniera amministrabile direi ... salve ovviamente le responsabilità eventuali in caso la situazione precipitasse ... ma se tutto rientrasse nella norma e non si andasse "oltre" ... trattandosi comunque di una società familiare ... non vedrei questa urgenza di reintegro o altro?! ... cavoli !?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Roberto72

Certo, se non ci sono soci ostili, se non ci sono debiti, se tutto va bene ed è chiaro e limpido, grossi rischi non se ne dovrebbero correre.... ma se la società è in default e continua ogni anno a peggiorare qualche motivo sotto c'è... 
I problemi immediati in questi casi sono di natura fiscale (operatività, perdita sistematica, studi settore...) e finanziaria. Ma se anche questi non ci sono...

----------


## tommy72

... ho una riserva finanziamenti infruttiferi per euro 50.000 dei soci a bilancio ... potrei destinarne parte a copertura provvisoria perdita salvo poi restituzione della stessa al reintegro del capitale e ripristino valori ... !!! secondo me così siamo in campana!!!???  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Roberto72

> ... ho una riserva finanziamenti infruttiferi per euro 50.000 dei soci a bilancio ... potrei destinarne parte a copertura provvisoria perdita salvo poi restituzione della stessa al reintegro del capitale e ripristino valori ... !!! secondo me così siamo in campana!!!???

  Se la destini (e civilisticamente sarebbe opportuno farlo prima dell'approvazione del bilancio) poi non la puoi ripristinare.
è una rinuncia definitiva da parte dei soci ad un loro credito.

----------


## batclick2003

In caso di rinuncia i soci dal 2016, devono comunicare tramite lettera il valore fiscale del credito rinunciato, vero?   
Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## tommy72

... si potrebbe anche verbalizzare una messa a "garanzia" della parte finanziamenti soci destinata a coprire la perdita ... poi successivamente se l'esercizio successivo ho capienza di utili per copertura perdite pregresse ripristino la disponibilità del credito da finanziamenti infruttiferi ... facendo così do garanzia ai terzi ma consento alla società di riscattarsi ... gli amministratori sono tutelati ed i soci potranno eventualmente avere il ripristino del loro credito se la società si autocoprirà le perdite ... ?! visti gli importi non particolarmente rilevanti?! ... salvo sempre accordo amministratori e soci ... è una via di mezzo tra lasciare tutto alla fiducia degli amministratori e dall'altra caricare l'onere sui soci ... ?!  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## paolab

io ti consiglierei di azzerare tutte le perdite utilizzando tutti gli strumenti che hai citato

----------


## drfilman

La società è sciolta di diritto e gli amministratori si stanno prendendo un mare di responsabilità. Se sei ancora in tempo la soluzione è la rinunzia ai finanziamenti con lettera del dicembre 2015, in modo da portare in approvazione un bilancio con una riserva in A7 tale da preservare l'integrità del capitale minimo.
Tutto il resto sono rogne 
Filippo mangiapane

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Buongiorno a tutti ... per semplificare ...una srl chiude con una perdita di 40.000 ... il capitale sociale è 50.000, vi è una riserva copertura perdite pari ad euro 136.000, perdite esercizi precedenti riportate pari a 156.000 ... patrimonio netto dunque negativo ad euro 10.000 ... come ci si comporta? ... si raffronta a monte la perdita dunque sopra il terzo del capitale e si fanno dei ragionamenti? oppure si confronta la residuale copertura dei 10.000 sui 50.000? ... a mio parere nell'approvazione bilancio si farà menzione alla massima attenzione alla perdita (tra il resto motivata da eventi non correnti ...) ma non ravvedo urgenze di reintegro capitale ... ?!? attendo indicazioni e consigli operativi! grazie!

  ciao,
quando il patrimonio netto diventa negativo
la soluzione migliore è azzerare il capitale e ricostituirlo in questo caso se tutti i soci sono concordi mediante rinunzia al finanziamenti in modo da ricostiture l'integrita del capitale stesso alla soglia minima
Una volta formalizzata la rinuncia al rimborso del finanziamento soci, vi sarà la
trasformazione del debito in una riserva di capitale. 
Il tutto recandosi da un notaio.
gaia

----------


## tommy72

... gulp ... ?! :Confused:

----------


## drfilman

Il notaio è necessario per agire sul capitale (la ricostituzione una volta perso). Ma se esistono riserve (e basta costituirle con i versamenti in conto capitale o con le rinunce ai finanziamenti) al momento giusto (prima della chiusura dell'esercizio) e si possono usare quelle per la copertura della perdita, senza costi notarili.
Filippo Mangiapane

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Il notaio è necessario per agire sul capitale (la ricostituzione una volta perso). Ma se esistono riserve (e basta costituirle con i versamenti in conto capitale o con le rinunce ai finanziamenti) al momento giusto (prima della chiusura dell'esercizio) e si possono usare quelle per la copertura della perdita, senza costi notarili.
> Filippo Mangiapane

  ciao filippo,
mi spiace contraddirti
trattasi cmq di  operazioni sul capitale quindi di modifiche di atto costitutivo e per queste é competente il Notaro  :Smile:

----------


## drfilman

> ciao filippo,
> mi spiace contraddirti
> trattasi cmq di  operazioni sul capitale quindi di modifiche di atto costitutivo e per queste é competente il Notaro

  Il capitale lo tocchi per ultimo, solo dopo aver utilizzato le riserve. Fin tanto che hai riserve in bilancio le usi senza passare da alcun notaio. 
Ti allego la slide che uso per spiegare il concetto 
Ciao
FMSlide 220116 Bilancio.pdf

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Il capitale lo tocchi per ultimo, solo dopo aver utilizzato le riserve. Fin tanto che hai riserve in bilancio le usi senza passare da alcun notaio. 
> Ti allego la slide che uso per spiegare il concetto 
> Ciao
> FMSlide 220116 Bilancio.pdf

  grazie mille gentilissimo  :Smile:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
convieni con me che ci dovra' essere  pur qualcuno atto a dare contezza di tali operazioni in ultima analisi .. :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tommy72

... tutto molto interessante ... all'atto pratico quanto ho comunque visto in generale: fin tanto che ci sono riserve o finanziamenti disponibili la società verbalizza l'utlizzo delle stesse a copertura ... magari in sede di approvazione bilancio ... ed anche in calce alla nota integrativa ... il notaio è chiamato in causa poche volte ... ?!?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------

